# LG Flatron PLEASE HELP!!



## heavyreign84 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi,
Im new here, my name is Dan. i recently got an LG Flatron L1920P
that worked great for about 2 weeks. i came home one day and turned on my computer and there was nothing!! nothing at all. I pressed the power button and it just blinked. on an off for about 5 minutes. so i turned it off, unplugged it and waited an hour, and still nothing, so i put it away and a month later decided to screw around with it. i took off the back panel and looked around to see if anything was burnt and what not...nothing, it was all fine. i put it all back together, reinstall ati catalyst control center and drivers, hit the button on the monitor and bam, there it was!! i never did anything to it!! well it worked for about five hours and i shut it down. started it up the next morning and all i got was blinking again!! after about five minutees there was nothing. it doesn't even respond to me pressing the power button (sometimes if i unplug it, it will blink a couple times and then go dead. i have no clue what it could be, ANY help you could give me would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

I have the same monitor, working fine for 1.5 or 2 years now. Dad got me a 22" flatron to make the 19" a secondary display. Are you sure the IEC cord is plugged in all the way? I noticed on the 19" The cover liked to tug the cord down..they changed that on the 22.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

If it's covered by warranty give it back .. if it's not (possibly second hand) .. check for domed capacitors on the power supply board .. they will need replacing with good quality devices. Since you say it's blinking at power on .. the most likely culprit is power supply although I have had another manufacturer whose monitor refuses to start (same symptoms) because a fuse blew on the inverter board (part of the power supply board)


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Done_Fishin said:


> If it's covered by warranty give it back .. if it's not (possibly second hand) .. check for domed capacitors on the power supply board .. they will need replacing with good quality devices. Since you say it's blinking at power on .. the most likely culprit is power supply although I have had another manufacturer whose monitor refuses to start (same symptoms) because a fuse blew on the inverter board (part of the power supply board)


that would be my first guess as well. But from experience, The IEC can get knocked out of the socket when you push the on button. Least mine did...more than a few times (i took the cover off and it quit doing that)


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I haven't had one of these get on the bench for repair yet .. hands on experience is a wonderful thing ..


----------

